# First Car?



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

Just a general question for everyone...

What was your first car? 
Mine was 1994, blue, auto,chevy cavalier


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

1935 Ford Pickup. Completely stock.

Lew


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

First car I drove - 1970 2-Door Ford Maverick......don't know what it is...search!!!(edit..pic below)









Not actually the one we had....but damn close.

First car I owned - *cough*1989 Honda Civic*cough*.....*4-speed manual*.....yes a FOUR SPEED manual....2 door hatch...NO AIR....Vinyl seats.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

My first car was a 1992 Pontiac Grand Prix 3.1L, got it in 94 and kept it until winter of 03, Good reliable car. Crazy thing, it had a three speed auto tranny, and its top speed was about 122 mph, verified with a gps. Felt like you were on a cloud at that speed, not good.


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

73 Plymouth Satilite. Wannabe Roadrunner. 318 engine, but no posi traction. One wheel burnouts were a lot of fun.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

My first car? An '88 Nissan Sentra I got back in 1996... Yep.. Still driving it.


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

1981 Datsun Cherry 120A  I bought it when I was 10 years old


----------



## isues69 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nissan Sentra 1988 Model 2l


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

1984 Pontiac Trans AM


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I knew I had answered this question on this site before....

Reeeee-Post....PROOF

http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=444754&postcount=14


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

88 Jetta GLI
totalled...id probably still be driving it otherwise
i loved that car


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

1985 Buick Electra Station Wagon - Best Car Ever!!!!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

good ol 99 sentra :thumbup: it was almost gona be a 95 ford tarus wagon! :waving: red and a POS! when u shift it from n to d it takes forever and a day to shift and when it does it shifts very violently...........bad


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

95/6 pontiac grand am...yea, the ones with the oversensative abs

4500 posts yo!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

my 91 sentra E 2dr 4spd....................it doesnt even come with power steering


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1984 SAAB 900 automatic


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

1990 maroon Dodge Grand Caravan w/ wooden side panels. Talk about pimpin'!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

irontom said:


> 1990 maroon Dodge Grand Caravan w/ wooden side panels. Talk about pimpin'!


yes! my friend had a conversion van with a bed in it lol................he never did get anytho hmmmm :dumbass:


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

1987 4 door 5speed civic. I think the thing had like 75hp at the crank, but man it was fun to stick lunch trays under the rear wheels.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

1988 Acura Integra LS (but I first got it in 1997).

Seth


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

My first and only car, 98 Sentra GXE. Still driving it.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

1984 dodge colt hatchback. It was a pos but my system hit very hard with the hatchback


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

my first car was a 1992 oldsmobile ninety eight regency elite, it was and still is a great reliable comfy car, its sitting in my drive way right now but its off the road, my mother is gonna use it in the winter....


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

1989 volkswagen Fox, springs, struts, tires, and nitrous.

Demise came at the hands of an 18 YO (me) that decided to up the nitrous from 35 to 75 shot. (Blew the head)


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

97 nissan sentra gxe , gooo ga16de powah


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

1987 Nissan 300ZX Turbo


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Mine was an 1989 Dodge omni. That car was sweet. Power to weight ratio with that 80hp motor made it kind of quick off the line. Also when I put the glass pack on it my gas milage averaged 46mpg in town and 57 on the high way. This was back when Gas was .87/gallon, It would cost me 8 bucks to fill up and that would last me a whole month. I loved that car, it was really cramped when I put 3 other people in it. I finaly got rid of it because the transmission was acting up. If I had known how cheap it was to fix the syncros at the time I'd probably still be driving that thing. 
I'm actualy looking in to buying a Shelby omni to play around with some time next year.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Holden VK Commodore...... 3.3 Litre Aussie designed and built 6 Cylinder motor, the "202" 

It was either that or I got the old thrashed Nissan R31 Skyline stationwagon that was hacking around at the time......I chose the Commodore.....(not all Skylines are good)

Still I always wanted a VL Commodore (Nissan powered you see, but it looks better...that was the real reason).....I got one after my car got run into by a Alfa Romeo 33 and written off


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

first car was a 86 trans am that me and my dad could never get to run completly right...the engine swap the guy before me did backfired and fried everything...we got it running, but it ran hot and had a few other problems here and there. Paid 500 sold for 1000. 
My first driving vehicle was a 84 Blue Chevy Silverarado. 
First car was a discolored red (now pink) Geo Prisim.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

97 mitsubishi eclipse GS, great first car


----------



## dagreen (Nov 6, 2004)

A pos 1986 taurus.... ugh


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

96 200sx.


----------



## OldschoolR31 (Jun 24, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> Holden VK Commodore...... 3.3 Litre Aussie designed and built 6 Cylinder motor, the "202"
> 
> Had the same engine in my first car... a 75 HJ Kingswood wagon that only ran on 5 cylinders at it's peak... rough as guts, and gotta love the crunchy old four speed! (Didn't have the luxury of the "trimatic", but did have "Radial Tuned Suspension"... Wooo. When it finally gave up, i thought about a 67 Valiant Pacer partially restored project car, but settled on a particularly tidy 1990 R31 Skyline sedan instead.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

My sister and I have been shoping around for her first car...so far were seriously looking at a 1979 Cadilliac Coupe Deville. This car is huge...it needs alot of cosmetic work but it runs good.


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

*VW*

Ive been looking around some VW actually and ive been thinking about getting and older GTI for and every day car so i can work on my nissan...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Binger said:


> My sister and I have been shoping around for her first car...so far were seriously looking at a 1979 Cadilliac Coupe Deville. This car is huge...it needs alot of cosmetic work but it runs good.


you should watch out those cuz when amrican cars start to rust........it seems that they never stop. also a caddy wil use gasssssssssss! id say get a small 4 banger like a cavi, sentra, civic, or whatever but gas is expencive now :thumbdwn:


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

pretty nice 1988 Acura Legend Coupe Auto


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> you should watch out those cuz when amrican cars start to rust........it seems that they never stop. also a caddy wil use gasssssssssss! id say get a small 4 banger like a cavi, sentra, civic, or whatever but gas is expencive now :thumbdwn:


Were not to concerned about it...can fix the rust...and she will only drive it in town so it will only be like 3 miles a day. Shes more concerned about the style.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

oh the memories. 1991 stanza 

"performance mods":
-cracked manifold
-cracked pistion rings(all of them were i think)
-melted cat.
-cooked O2 sensor
-smashed left fender(improve aerodynamics?)

oh she would purr like a very sick kitten and would sprint like a cow. and had all the beautiful curves of a drunken sailor.

oh the memories.

i owned the car for 3 months until it failed emisions...i still can't figure out why it failed. then i bought the van for 600 bucks('89 grand caravan, what a fox)...and after a year i bought my sentra for 1600. 

so 3 cars in less than 2 years, anyone beat that?


----------



## OldschoolR31 (Jun 24, 2004)

Tavel said:


> oh the memories. 1991 stanza
> 
> "performance mods":
> -cracked manifold
> ...


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

First Car? easy because I still own it

1982 Nissan/Datsun Maxima with the LD-28 6-cyl. Diesel Motor. currently with over 750,000+ miles on original motor.

The only work done to the motor was valve guide seals twice, 2 alternators, half a dozen idler pully bearings and the injector timing belt every 100,000 miles. Yes the injector pump is a rubber cog belt, and each glow plug has been replaced at least one time. I think cyl-3 has been replaced 3 times.

This car, although severly worn has never failed me and still gets over 55 miles per gallon. 

The one this car seems to use alot of is fuel filters because diesel attracts water.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

1986 honda accord, paid $600 for it. its still in the family


----------



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

white 1989 honda accord LX-I......old school honda biatch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## u.n.cracker (Oct 1, 2004)

*My first car*

My first car was a $400 cdn 1984 4dr Pontiac Acadian red with rust and a custome dent in rear fender from the O.P.P.
Had a lot of heart. Her name was Betsy

GETO!!!


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

Did anyone have one of those really old VW scooby doo vans?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Sentra200sx said:


> Ive been looking around some VW actually and ive been thinking about getting and older GTI for and every day car so i can work on my nissan...


It'll probably end up being the other way around.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

The Original Beast!
1984 Volvo 240 GL


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

G_Funk013 said:


> The Original Beast!
> 1984 Volvo 240 GL


Still have the car?

.
.
.
.
Does anyone still have there first car?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Sentra200sx said:


> .
> Does anyone still have there first car?




uuuuuuhm, yep. 


3 hrs of waxing makes my car look like this.











I used Mothers stuff, 4 stages of it. and no buffer. tennis anyone?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nope, we ended up donating it to the Salvation Army. It wasnt reliable enough for me to drive it to and from college. And it would have cost more than the cost of the car to fix. So when I got the Sentra we let it go.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1980 Honduh civic 1500 dx with reverse flames! Meanining when I bought it the previous owner put the flames on wrong. If it was rolling down a hill backwards they would be in the right direction!


----------



## Felonious (Oct 25, 2004)

1974 Toyota Corona, :thumbup: I put 475,000 miles on the original motor. Only had to Rebuild the transmission 3 times before putting the transmission out of a 79 Celica GT in it. I would have that car today, but a lightning strike knocked a tree down on the car, crushing it.  I sold the motor and transmission to an ex co-worker.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> uuuuuuhm, yep.
> 
> 
> 3 hrs of waxing makes my car look like this.
> ...


jeebus that's shiney. looks awesome man! 

if anyone's curious, thats the exact color and trim that my girlfriend has! ill have to see about making hers look THAT nice. 

i would like to have my first car still, but i think it needed to be put down. like a dog with arthritis, diabetes, and cancer.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

mine was a lowered 82 fleetwood broham cadillac. had 2 12" impp and a 1200 watt boss amp. it was lowered cuz the suspension was old. but i had some quaking bass.


----------



## otakuspeed (Mar 15, 2004)

1990 Probe GT Turbo  got it when I was 16 with 30k on it. has 168k now. Needs new paint tho. 
Im also in the middle of changing all the gaskets so half the motor is in my back yard right now. Which is also why its sitting so high in the front


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

my first car was a '87 toyota Camry baby!!!

got it @ like 185k miles

died @ 187k

blown tranny, wouldnt shift (auto), car was rusted to death, maroon, blown speakers, steering was fux0red, car was dammed to hell. no salvation army or nonprofit would take it. had to pay to get it outta here!!!!!! :-x

2nd car was a '96 camry, dam that to hell 140k miles bought it @ caused to much problems so bought '01 accord LX (dealer lied, car had many problems got rid of it, couldnt afford to pay 375/month insurance, 270/month car payments n fix that dam thing) now got '95 sentra GLE :-D yea yea old but only 200/month for insurance n no car payments!!!!!!! :-DDD


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

lol... check this out...

my first car was a 1984 Oldsmobile Ninety-Eight Regency Brougham, kinda like this guys...

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/630481


and lemme tell you, if i ever had a POS this was it! and what's up with the name? i mean, comon... sometimes to confuse people i said, "uhh yeah i got an 84 ninety-eight." and they'd be like "WTF?" :fluffy:


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

soccrstar said:


> now got '95 sentra GLE :-D yea yea old but only 200/month for insurance n no car payments!!!!!!! :-DDD


yay for nissan! that car will lost forever.

and i think its strange how nissans never die, we have to put them down, but they never stop working completly.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

soccrstar said:


> my first car was a '87 toyota Camry baby!!!
> 
> got it @ like 185k miles
> 
> ...


2 Camry's and an Accord? You gotta stop driving Mommy-hand-me-downs. J/K


----------

